# Scan at 5 weeks,5 days - worried



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear Midwife

Just had a surprise BFP after several years of trying - 3 unsuccessful IVFs, 2 ops, 12 gos of Clomid (inc 1 mc at 6 weeks over 3 years ago).

Anyway I had cramping Wed nite,went to A&E and they fixed up a scan at EPU for yesterday.

It was inconclusive - fetal sac but no embroyo yet but could be too early they said or else another mc on way.  Have to have another scan in 10 days - so worried and think today I don't feel as pregnant anymore.

Cause I have had mc before convinced another on way.

Reckon you might say wait and see but sent post anyways.

regards

Bernie


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

I'd love to say everything will be fine, but you know I can't. Take things easy and sorry to say it, but, you will have to wait for your sca. Any further pain and ask for an earlier scan

Take care x


----------

